# Email address for Virgin?



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Anyone got an email address for Virgin to contact them about TiVo? I can't find one on their (ridiculously complex) website.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. It's so "ridiculously complex" [sic] that you seem to have completely missed the "contact us" link at the bottom of _every_ page. 
http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/contact/


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Yeah. It's so "ridiculously complex" [sic] that you seem to have completely missed the "contact us" link at the bottom of _every_ page.
> http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/contact/


And that lists an email address where exactly? If you dig further there is a link to a form you can fill in but no actual address. Oh and yes I agree their web site is atrocious!

See:- Contact form


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Olly said:


> And that lists an email address where exactly?


Sorry. Yes. There isn't an email address as such. Should have mentioned that 



> Oh and yes I agree their web site is atrocious!


I was, of course, being sarcastic  Like most companies, their "contact us" info is on every page.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Well, thank you for the unsolicited and undeserved sniping.

Now, does anyone actually have an email address for them? One that works, I mean? the "[email protected]" one gets rejected at their end.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Yeah. It's so "ridiculously complex" [sic] that you seem to have completely missed the "contact us" link at the bottom of _every_ page.
> http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/contact/


That would the route I took thereby generating this reply



> Thanks for the email you sent to us on 15 February 2011. We're on the case and a member of our team will get back to you as quickly as possible. You can expect a response from us within the next 48 hours.


Im guessing that they must mean 48 WORKING hours because by my calculation some 120 ACTUAL hours have passed since then and no further communication has been received.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think calling them has always been the preferred option


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Alternatively if you want an intelligent reply from Virgin that might actually address the issue of why its is sensible for Virgin to apparently enforce a contractual term with Tivo that says nobody other than Virgin can any longer provide the Tivo service in the UK (especially when 50% of UK homes with an S1 Thomson Tivo still do not have access to Virgin Cable) then you might want to email Virgin Media's top organ grinder instead of getting a standard reply from one of their customer service monkeys.

From www.connectotel.com/marcus/ceoemail.html



> Virgin Media (previously Telewest) Neil Berkett, Chief Executive
> 
> [email protected] http://www.virginmedia.co.uk
> 
> NASDAQ:VMED 24 Jan 2010


Mr Berkett has also given a number of media interviews in the last few month about the important of launching Tivo to Virgin Media so cannot possibly say that this is not an issue for him to deal with.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Anyone actually got anything relevant?


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

BlackPrince said:


> Anyone actually got anything relevant?


When you say you want to contact them about TiVo, what is it you want to contact them about?

I don't think they publish email address of "departments", and only offer the online form, which you then get an automated reply saying that they will respond in 48 hours (my enquiry from 6th December 2010 has yet to be answered past the 48 hour message).

The only other options (that I can see) are to call them - and others have listed numbers in these forums which are of the "TiVo team" or write to:-

Virgin Media,
PO Box 333,
Matrix Court,
Swansea.
SA7 9ZJ

J.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BlackPrince said:


> Anyone actually got anything relevant?


In what way was my last post not relevant?

You wanted to email Virgin, presumably to express your disappointment at them insisting on Tivo S1 service being withdrawn and/or no replacement product being available in non Virgin cabled areas, and Mr Berkett is the most senior board director of Virgin Media responsible for that current policy.

If you want to change Virgin's policy based decisions and/or them enforcing a contractual terms that Tivo seems to have unwisely agreed to regarding Tivo not being able to support the old boxes any more then Mr Berkett (who is the only person from Virgin Media who has been interviewed about Tivo's launch) is clearly your best bet.

If you think an email to a standard customer service personage at Virgin will make any difference to that decisions then I think you are mistaken.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Sigh.
I want to ask them questions about availability of TiVo, prices and options. I am not going to email the CEO to ask him that.

So, has anyone actually got an email address for Virgin Media?


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

What's wrong with the website contact form? 
(other than not being answered, but who's to say any other email would be)

Many companies have a 'contact us' web form that goes to a specific place for passing on to the relevant department. One reason for doing it is to cut down on spam sent to generic customer service email addresses.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BlackPrince said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I want to ask them questions about availability of TiVo, prices and options. I am not going to email the CEO to ask him that.


Well if you had stated that in your original post or perhaps more usefully made your post in one of the threads discussion Tivo availability and prices for those living in Virgin Media land then no doubt your enquiry would have been more readily understood.

Also had you bothered reading any of the other threads then you would have realised that Virgin is getting in touch with those people from the various lists on here that pre-registered their interest in the Virgin Tivo as they see fit. They are running "a don't call us but we'll call you" policy of restricted distribution at the present time.

It seems from your attitude you couldn't give two hoots for those of us living outside Virgin Cable land who are no longer going to have Tivo service from 1st June onwards.:down::down::down:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Or are you not aware of this new Virgin Media specific section of the Tivocommunity forum where you could have found the answers to all your questions?

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=69


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete, you jumped to a conclusion about why he wanted the e-mail address, calm down!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

BlackPrince said:


> Sigh.
> I want to ask them questions about availability of TiVo, prices and options. I am not going to email the CEO to ask him that.
> 
> So, has anyone actually got an email address for Virgin Media?


I assume you have been here http://tivo.virginmedia.com/?buspar... Product: TV&gclid=CIWUlPaAl6cCFcomfAod_CubbQ

And there is even a contact us link at the bottom of the page.

Most of the questions that you seem to want to ask have already been answered on the forums here and DigitalSpy and CableForum


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Pete, you jumped to a conclusion about why he wanted the e-mail address, calm down!


Well if Black Prince had stated why he wanted the email address that would never have happened.

Clearly in current circumstances its not unreasonable to assume that many people may wish to register their discontent with Virgin Media by email about the withdrawal of the Tivo S1 service and Virgin cable land only covering 50% of UK homes.:down::down::down:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

BlackPrince said:


> I want to ask them questions about availability of TiVo, prices and options.


It will be generally available from April. Pricing and options have not yet been announced.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> It will be generally available from April. Pricing and options have not yet been announced.


I presume he wants to know how got get in touch now in February in order to have it supplied at the special high early adopter price though as inevitably prices will fall in another 6 months from now as the rollout expands.....


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Trinitron said:


> What's wrong with the website contact form?





RichardJH said:


> I assume you have been here http://tivo.virginmedia.com/?buspar... Product: TV&gclid=CIWUlPaAl6cCFcomfAod_CubbQ


It has no space for me enter my questions. It is just a place to register one's interest taking the service.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

cwaring said:


> It will be generally available from April. Pricing and options have not yet been announced.


I would like to ask someone at Virgin Media about them. You are not the person I want to ask.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Pete77 said:


> It seems from your attitude you couldn't give two hoots for those of us living outside Virgin Cable land who are no longer going to have Tivo service from 1st June onwards
> [...]
> I presume he wants to know how got get in touch now in February in order to have it supplied at the special high early adopter price


You seem to be making up things and then ranting.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I presume.......


And that's what gets you into trouble, Pete.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I think calling them has always been the preferred option


Have you ever tried that?

Only an option if you have a long time to spare, it's soooooo painful! 

I did it recently to try and get registered on myvirginmedia, only to spend 30 mins on the phone to India to end up registered on ebilling instead! Once I explained what she had done and go it corrected I then got registered for myVM only to find I couldn't change my package online anyway. Even though they claim that's what it's for! 

Their products are good, but service is still diabolical.

When they turned up to install my new TiVo they had no idea they were supposed to do TiVo plus an extra box, and said they didn't have time for that and would have to return


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

alextegg said:


> Have you ever tried that?


Occasionaly. Worked fine for me. I think the difference is that I never need to talk to Support


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

I've always found support to be pretty good - it's the offshore call centre idiots that only appear to have an ability to upsell your existing services rather than deal with your issue/complaint/problem in the first instance.


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

cwaring said:


> I think calling them has always been the preferred option


Can you provide a number that works for that? I can't see one for this on the website.
Thanks,

Nick


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Muttley1900 said:


> write to:-
> 
> Virgin Media,
> PO Box 333,
> ...


Cheers - I'll give that go later this week.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

BlackPrince said:


> Can you provide a number that works for that? I can't see one for this on the website.


150 from a VM line or 0845 454 1111 from any phone. That's for VM in general. You might have to ask for the Tivo Team specifically.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

BlackPrince said:


> Cheers - I'll give that go later this week.


Don't hold you breath, I wrote to them at a Swansea address a couple of years ago still awaiting a reply.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Pricing and options have not yet been announced.


*bzzzzzzt*... contradiction

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=8354825


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Almost. That is the _only_ pricing (other than the 'special price' S1 users are paying) that has been announced and is the full price for new customers.

Pricing for lower tiers etc., have not been announced.

So yes, partial contradiction. At least I don't accuse people of making stuff up and then not apologise when I'm proved wrong.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Pleased to see you now agree that there will be pricing options _other_ than the currently announced (headline) prices.

That's progress.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Huh? I never said there _wouldn't_ be


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Pedant.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Riiiight. I proved you wrong again so that's all you can come back with. Clever


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Dolt.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Well, this is an entertaining thread


----------

